
Latency to Syria and Tor direct users in Greece - marshray
https://twitter.com/marshray/status/373598599742910464
======
marshray
Directly connecting users from Greece - The Tor Project

[https://metrics.torproject.org/users.html?graph=direct-
users...](https://metrics.torproject.org/users.html?graph=direct-
users&start=2013-08-1&end=2013-08-31&country=gr&events=off#direct-users)

"What’s Next For Syria’s Internet" \- Renesys

[http://www.renesys.com/2013/08/whats-next-for-syrias-
interne...](http://www.renesys.com/2013/08/whats-next-for-syrias-internet/)

